# The Pornography Thread



## Deleted member 24782

If anyone thinks the initial topic/question could be made better in any way let me know. I'm interested in understanding and learning about myself and others, not arguing and talking in circles. 

In general, I'm interested in all personal view points of porn, though I'm most curious about porn as it relates to ones gender identity and sexuality. I'd like to hear from people who ACTUALLY MASTURBATE to pornography though all thoughts are welcome. To kick off the discussion, please describe in detail exactly what type of porn you like, AND if you believe this porn accurately represents your sexuality and the type of partner/relationship your most likely to pursue. I will start first in the following post.


----------



## Deleted member 26446

I jack off to beating others posting on their own thread. Thanks for the good time baby. See ya' around.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

WavesAtDeer said:


> I jack off to beating others posting on their own thread. Thanks for the good time baby. See ya' around.



Does this mean your afraid to admit to what type of porn you actually watch?


----------



## Jackthereaper

Amputee and midget for me. Amputee midget? Im in heaven


----------



## Deleted member 24782

I'm an "ass man" so the porn I watch usually reflects this. I love drawings by R. Crumb. I fantasize about being smothered by a giant ass sometimes. I have been watching videos by Alexis Texas, Ava Rose, Virgo Peridot, for at least 10 years. I remember when Virgo Peridot used to just have a webcam in her apartment, then she finally started doing porn. Good for her.

All these girls are white, thick/PAWGS, brown eye brunettes, that have a body like my wife. Virgo Peridot, is dare-I-say fat now, but I'm into it. I've been recently getting more into some of those graphic hentai drawings, where the women are outrageously voluptuous, I love it. My internet is usually too slow to watch videos so lately I've been just jerking off to instagram butt models, sometimes a nice classic pinup drawing will even do.

That said, it would seem girls I'm attracted too are are just like the girls in these porns, though I'm not sure what came first. Before I had access to porn, in the 90's I remember getting turned on by dancers in rap videos on BET and MTV, so I think I have always had a thing for thick women. 

I've had sex with 9 women in 17 years. My girlfriends in the past were never really "my type", sex was always just good enough, which was reflected by the quality of our relationship. Sex is a HUGE deal in the success of relationships and a lot of people want to act like it's not, it's important to be honest to ourselves about what we want and not outwardly express something phony to appease current politics or fashions.

To be continued...


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Jackthereaper said:


> Amputee and midget for me. Amputee midget? Im in heaven



Your question mark shows you have never actually watched amputee midget porn, you may also be afraid to admit to what type of porn you actually watch. Come on!!!!


----------



## Maxnomad

Maybe it's just me but this comes across as cynical and repressive. There's no positive and meaningful connection between pronouns and porn that i can think of, defacto anyway, and insisting there is seems like it just implies that what's common isn't based in human experience per se so much as objectification. Keep that shit


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> Maybe it's just me but this comes across as cynical and repressive. There's no positive and meaningful connection between pronouns and porn that i can think of, defacto anyway, and insisting there is seems like it just implies that what's common isn't based in human experience per se so much as objectification. Keep that shit



You may be right, not as much of connection to the other thread as I thought, regardless I was inspired to make the post anyways.

But do you watch porn? 

Please elaborate, thanks.


----------



## Maxnomad

Sure 

The problem with defaulting to objectification, like so many edgy dude writer film/whatever bro's isn't that it doesn't reflect lived experiences, isn't "authentic", whatever. It's that this kind of schlocky bro pap is always represented as "art" or somehow "liberatory", and we're supposed to just know that means "above criticism". But breathing up all the air in the room with your dick doesn't make you a rebel, it just makes certain that the loudest narrative is pretty heteronormative.

The prefix "gen", as in generative, generation, gender, is clearly a modifier that indicates creativity. This is how it made it's way into "gendarme" (police) and general. Think about the kinds of world those two classes of people create, and the kind of world you want to create. If you're about to sound like a tarantino character, maybe think about that for a minute

If you're into this find me on myfreecams, stinkytraincoresophistxxx


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> Sure
> 
> The problem with defaulting to objectification, like so many edgy dude writer film/whatever bro's isn't that it doesn't reflect lived experiences, isn't "authentic", whatever. It's that this kind of schlocky bro pap is always represented as "art" or somehow "liberatory", and we're supposed to just know that means "above criticism". But breathing up all the air in the room with your dick doesn't make you a rebel, it just makes certain that the loudest narrative is pretty heteronormative.
> 
> The prefix "gen", as in generative, generation, gender, is clearly a modifier that indicates creativity. This is how it made it's way into "gendarme" (police) and general. Think about the kinds of world those two classes of people create, and the kind of world you want to create. If you're about to sound like a tarantino character, maybe think about that for a minute
> 
> If you're into this find me on myfreecams, stinkytraincoresophistxxx



Dang, well said, I have to agree. Though I googled stinkytraincoresophistxxx at myfreecams with no results. Do you actually have a webcam or are you fuckin with me?


----------



## Maxnomad

I don't actually have a webcam ((


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> I don't actually have a webcam ((



I figured, I'm not that naive. "Ridemedirtyface" was a concept we had for a crusty-centric porn site back in 2007. But like most DIY projects everyone was too drunk or broke to really get anything off the ground.


----------



## roughdraft

Maxnomad said:


> But breathing up all the air in the room with your dick doesn't make you a rebel, it just makes certain that the loudest narrative is pretty heteronormative.



not to say that all heteronormative people are 'edgy-bro' douchebags, or...?


----------



## Maxnomad

I mean no, definitely not. But i feel like it's enough of a thing to be careful with


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I think it's a subject that needs to be discussed. It's a part of people's sexuality these days and it's definitely more often than not the sole format that introduces what sex even is to the youth. Kids are looking up porn at an extremely young age online now and learning all types of wild shit. This is definitely going to leave some sort of impression on them when they end up becoming sexually active for the first time. I know it's a touchy subject but I definitely don't think we should suppress it. If we're concerned about the safety of others, discussing this is incredibly important. I wonder how many young people are learning from porn right now that it's completely normal to slap and choke your partner. I'm not saying that's wrong but consent is certainly a factor and that's just scratching the surface. It seems dangerous to avoid this subject, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I think it's a subject that needs to be discussed. It's a part of people's sexuality these days and it's definitely more often than not the sole format that introduces what sex even is to the youth. Kids are looking up porn at an extremely young age online now and learning all types of wild shit. This is definitely going to leave some sort of impression on them when they end up becoming sexually active for the first time. I know it's a touchy subject but I definitely don't think we should suppress it. If we're concerned about the safety of others, discussing this is incredibly important. I wonder how many young people are learning from porn right now that it's completely normal to slap and choke your partner. I'm not saying that's wrong but consent is certainly a factor and that's just scratching the surface. It seems dangerous to avoid this subject, that's all I'm saying.



Thanks for the encouragement, definitely hope something productive could come of this at some point. Just like the choking and slapping porn thats all so common, I recognize that even things I watch may have adverse effects on my marriage, like unrealistic sexual expectations of my wife. But other than that, I HAVE NO SHAME!!! YAY.


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel, I was a huge Alexis fan too. So pertty. Mia Malkova as well. Ever see Remy Lacroix?

Like everything in my life I crave variety. Sometimes Im into JOI stuff, solo masterbation, just regular good ol fashion fucking, amatuer stuff can be great, femdom stuff can be extremely hot. Shit, now there's Porn music Videos (PMVs) w a bunch of short clips edited together. Ive come across something called Cock Hero, which is a hilarious porn version of guitar hero. 
Its all out there, just depends on the mood. 

As Woody Allen said, if ya dont feel dirty about it afterward, ya aint doin it right. 😊


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Brodiesel, I was a huge Alexis fan too. So pertty. Mia Malkova as well. Ever see Remy Lacroix?
> 
> Like everything in my life I crave variety. Sometimes Im into JOI stuff, solo masterbation, just regular good ol fashion fucking, amatuer stuff can be great, femdom stuff can be extremely hot. Shit, now there's Porn music Videos (PMVs) w a bunch of short clips edited together. Ive come across something called Cock Hero, which is a hilarious porn version of guitar hero.
> Its all out there, just depends on the mood.
> 
> As Woody Allen said, if ya dont feel dirty about it afterward, ya aint doin it right. 😊




Totally agree with Woody Allen, what a wierdo!

Familiar with both of those other ladies, for sure. I have basically been watching the same stuff since I was 16, creature of habit I guess. Lately, I've been looking forward to trying new things in real life, as my interest in porn has plateaued, but I wont rule out options for the future. I'm comfortable in the fact I usually get turned on by simple images. I like old pinups because of the mystery, you can't see everything and thats what exciting, you have to use your imagination, but it still feels dirty.


----------



## MFB

Woody was a lil too wierd. Even for me.

Porn has ruined still images for me. Id rather use my imagination or stock files from past encounters.

Now that Im thinking about it, my porn preferences closely reflect the relationships Ive been in at the time...which in a wierd way is kind of endearing.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Woody was a lil too wierd. Even for me.
> 
> Porn has ruined still images for me. Id rather use my imagination or stock files from past encounters.
> 
> Now that Im thinking about it, my porn preferences closely reflect the relationships Ive been in at time...which in a wierd way is kind of endearing.



Totally, I have much to say on the image topic...but I would have to talk about my wife too much, and she's already annoyed that I spend so much time here, hahaha.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

To add a little to what I previously said, I think the spirit of this thread is good but it shouldn't turn into an "Oh bro, I totally agree Veronica Charm is so hot" type of discussion. That starts to feel more like objectifying than trying to learn about sexuality through other people's input.


----------



## MFB

Engineer J Lupo said:


> To add a little to what I previously said, I think the spirit of this thread is good but it shouldn't turn into an "Oh bro, I totally agree Veronica Charm is so hot" type of discussion. That starts to feel more like objectifying than trying to learn about sexuality through other people's input.



Ive learned that there's a lot of ppl that like to be objectified. 😉


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny

*So what is this have do to with traveling? Ah, ok, don't have anybody in your tent for example, hey, you gotta release pressure either you're male or female, right? 

You gotta whack your chicken off (penis) or rub your honey comb (vagina), that is normal and nature!

Not getting personal, a GF I dated liked watching porn on DVD and masturbated before intercourse. I'm sure she was thinking about that guy's Bull and not me! Oh well.*


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

I cant legally talk about porn i like. Bruh


----------



## Beegod Santana

Might as well rename this thread "my phone service is too shitty to watch porn on so let's all get super creepy about pornstars.". The mountain mind is really starting to get to some of y'all.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Shaggy Rogers said:


> I cant legally talk about porn i like. Bruh



One can only hope this is a joke. The only things that it might apply to are child abuse, and animal abuse, "porn". Or of course so-called "snuff" but that stuff is all fake.

Still a rather creepy post.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

All joke, bdsm type and shit just kinky, not illegal haha


----------



## roughdraft

I'm going to be 29 this month and I was exposed (by my own volition) to plenty of porn by being left alone on the computer when I was way, way young. Fortunately wasn't exposed to a lot of crazy stuff, just one puke video and the infamous 'two girls one cup' (which did not faze me because somehow I watched it and decided it was totally fake and they were makin play-dough or something come out of their asses, IIRC). I am curious how it affected me...my first girlfriend/sex partner for around a year when I was also a minor..I feel I had too high expectations and it did color my ideas in a not so acceptable light...nothing extreme though.

Overall though I can't say I have a fuckload of weird fetishes, definitely like to eat the ass IRL (I've been very fortunate in that regard, 100% clean and good smelling orifices) and for sure enjoy porn that portrays that act. I like to eat pussy, but I don't like to watch men eat pussy on camera. I like seeing girls get cum on, generally the face (only if she is into it) not the buttcheeks etc. because I get off mad to watching a woman in pleasure. Amateur porn is definitely the best because I see much more authentic reactions and such.

The gals I look for in porn are definitely the type I'm attracted to IRL - not too thick or too skinny, & generally brown as opposed to white or black, but mostly about the nuanced beauty of the individual than the exact type or skin color.. But, generally I'm burnt out on blonde gals (slept with too many in high school/college) and used to be more into 'redheads' but these days I'm not even into the white girl 'aesthetic' that much, in porn or IRL.

But following with what @MFB said about the 'mental reserves' or however he worded it - I'd say the best way I get off if I'm masturbating is to imagine a girl I *have* been with along with a girl I have regretted not hooking up with, together in a threesome, and everyone getting some action simultaneously....I mean I like best threesome porn with two girls and a guy and I think it mad weird with one of the girls simply observing labeled "threesome"....this specific fantasy works for me way better than any manufactured porn.

I'm no stranger to hooking up with people with penises IRL but never got into 'gay' porn. Transgender folk moreso, the female asthetic and a big ol dick, cool, but I can't recall masturbating to it - more just like "I'm lost in my mind and abusing the internet". Again, dark-ish Latina is the preference, but it's more about the nuanced beauty of a person than a demographic. Although IRL I've only really enjoyed being with black dudes and brown(er) trans-folk.

I've only been in one threesome IRL (with two gals) and only have been with one girl who wanted me to cum on her face/chest - other than that my porn preferences very much reflect my IRL preferences/types of girls I like to date or have dated.

Hopefully you found this intimate post entertaining !


----------



## Maxnomad




----------



## MFB

Snap! I'm surprised it took this long to see a form of the word commidity in this thread!


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Comrade @Maxnomad made me laugh very hard. That passage is on p. 132 of my copy (of a different translation with a long introduction) though, so my love life isn't much like yours. I don't seem to own the edition i am pretty sure you are quoting any more. _Das Kapital_, vol. I, chapter 1 for any non-commie readers. There is of course a dirty joke in footnote 1 to chapter 2; there are others.

Also, it isn't the nearest book to me. Looking on p. 45 of the book that _is_ nearest to me, we find

"Concerning the first question, new discoveries made by the American historian Richard B. Spence seem to confirm the theory of Crowley's involvement in English espionage in America during the war."

This just seems just plain enigmatic as explaining my love life.


----------



## Maxnomad

"The connections between rite and myth are not completely straightforward, however, insofar as the hero's fight with the (female) dragon is concerned"


----------



## Maxnomad

Seems apt


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> View attachment 52973



MY PAGE 45 says this:

"Furthermore, even if there were an Emerson gene, it wouldn't make sense of our concept of cultural heritage, since it would of course be reproduction and not instruction that kept Nature in the canon."

WOW, THAT CRACKED ME UP.


----------



## lazerskull

Brodiesel710 said:


> If anyone thinks the initial topic/question could be made better in any way let me know. I'm interested in understanding and learning about myself and others, not arguing and talking in circles.
> 
> In general, I'm interested in all personal view points of porn, though I'm most curious about porn as it relates to ones gender identity and sexuality. I'd like to hear from people who ACTUALLY MASTURBATE to pornography though all thoughts are welcome. To kick off the discussion, please describe in detail exactly what type of porn you like, AND if you believe this porn accurately represents your sexuality and the type of partner/relationship your most likely to pursue. I will start first in the following post.




I DO NOT jack off to porn. Mostly. When I am incredibly bored, tired and alone... I load up some pornhub porn and I watch about 4 minutes of whatever video it suggests... I then feel stupid and even more bored and disappointed... and then I turn it off... this happens 2 or 3 times a month.Once I was really tired and had a long drive ahead of me, so I played porn in my car and linked my phone to my stereo and turned it really loud. And it had the effect of coffee or an espresso, and then I turned it off. Didn't JO tho.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Beegod Santana said:


> Might as well rename this thread "my phone service is too shitty to watch porn on so let's all get super creepy about pornstars.". The mountain mind is really starting to get to some of y'all.



I don't think talking about porn stars is creepy, but it's definitely not the direction I'd like this thread to go, it would be a little too typical. I'd like to hear from transgendered people who masturbate to porn, strictly out of curiousity. I have actually been seeing a lot more trans porn videos thrown into straight porn categories though I'm no expert as to why. See, I only casually watch free porn clips here and there, after all I'm married- and my wife is hot.

I realize I may not get many people to divulge this side of there personal/love life, so, I may just have to phone a friend!!


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> I don't think talking about porn stars is creepy, but it's definitely not the direction I'd like this thread.



Duder, if youre a straight guy in the US, EVERYTHING you do is inherently creepy! 👍


----------



## Deleted member 24782

roughdraft said:


> I'm going to be 29 this month and I was exposed (by my own volition) to plenty of porn by being left alone on the computer when I was way, way young. Fortunately wasn't exposed to a lot of crazy stuff, just one puke video and the infamous 'two girls one cup' (which did not faze me because somehow I watched it and decided it was totally fake and they were makin play-dough or something come out of their asses, IIRC). I am curious how it affected me...my first girlfriend/sex partner for around a year when I was also a minor..I feel I had too high expectations and it did color my ideas in a not so acceptable light...nothing extreme though.
> 
> Overall though I can't say I have a fuckload of weird fetishes, definitely like to eat the ass IRL (I've been very fortunate in that regard, 100% clean and good smelling orifices) and for sure enjoy porn that portrays that act. I like to eat pussy, but I don't like to watch men eat pussy on camera. I like seeing girls get cum on, generally the face (only if she is into it) not the buttcheeks etc. because I get off mad to watching a woman in pleasure. Amateur porn is definitely the best because I see much more authentic reactions and such.
> 
> The gals I look for in porn are definitely the type I'm attracted to IRL - not too thick or too skinny, & generally brown as opposed to white or black, but mostly about the nuanced beauty of the individual than the exact type or skin color.. But, generally I'm burnt out on blonde gals (slept with too many in high school/college) and used to be more into 'redheads' but these days I'm not even into the white girl 'aesthetic' that much, in porn or IRL.
> 
> But following with what @MFB said about the 'mental reserves' or however he worded it - I'd say the best way I get off if I'm masturbating is to imagine a girl I *have* been with along with a girl I have regretted not hooking up with, together in a threesome, and everyone getting some action simultaneously....I mean I like best threesome porn with two girls and a guy and I think it mad weird with one of the girls simply observing labeled "threesome"....this specific fantasy works for me way better than any manufactured porn.
> 
> I'm no stranger to hooking up with people with penises IRL but never got into 'gay' porn. Transgender folk moreso, the female asthetic and a big ol dick, cool, but I can't recall masturbating to it - more just like "I'm lost in my mind and abusing the internet". Again, dark-ish Latina is the preference, but it's more about the nuanced beauty of a person than a demographic. Although IRL I've only really enjoyed being with black dudes and brown(er) trans-folk.
> 
> I've only been in one threesome IRL (with two gals) and only have been with one girl who wanted me to cum on her face/chest - other than that my porn preferences very much reflect my IRL preferences/types of girls I like to date or have dated.
> 
> Hopefully you found this intimate post entertaining !



My mom caught me and my brother watching "2 Girls 1 Cup", thanks for reminding me! 2007 or so.


----------



## roughdraft

Brodiesel710 said:


> My mom caught me and brother watching "2 Girls 1 Cup", thanks for reminding me! 2007 or so.



you're very welcome

so… I wonder if anyone else is gonna throw all their personal info out there.. or if it'll just be us


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

You fags.

I had to. Couldn't help it.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

roughdraft said:


> you're very welcome
> 
> so… I wonder if anyone else is gonna throw all their personal info out there.. or if it'll just be us



Yeah it's unfortunate, nobody wants to talk about "real shit". Time and time again it's proven to me that the majority of the radical community is actually just kind of...square.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

Brodiesel710 said:


> Yeah it's unfortunate, nobody wants to talk about "real shit". Time and time again it's proven to me that the majority of the radical community is actually just kind of...square.



Get ready for angry square responses. You are not polite.


----------



## Maxnomad




----------



## Maxnomad

Apparently today is adult baby day, i figured y'all would appreciate


----------



## roughdraft

Joe Btfsplk said:


> You fags.
> 
> I had to. Couldn't help it.



hey bb what's your name? what's your sign? a/s/l?


----------



## roughdraft

Maxnomad said:


> View attachment 53031



don't dance around it, just come out and say what you wanna say lmao...


----------



## Matt Derrick

Joe Btfsplk said:


> You fags.
> 
> I had to. Couldn't help it.


----------



## Maxnomad

roughdraft said:


> don't dance around it, just come out and say what you wanna say lmao...


Ok


----------



## Maxnomad

Honestly that was gonna go in the other thread, but i decided not to comment yesterday cause i hadn't slept. But since this is obviously just a continuation of the pronouns thread with the unspoken stipulation that only people who can tolerate hearing about your dick participate, it can go here. It's on the history of the treatment of sex and the individual in scientific discourse. It was a fun read;only about ten pages but it took me like an hour lol


----------



## Maxnomad

Here's one i actually havent read yet, but its on my list. On the developement of synthetic chemistry, porn, and trans culture. Its supposed to be a pretty wild read. Supposedly builds off of foucaults history of sexuality, which is also dope


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> Ok



That's more for The Pronouns Thread.


----------



## Maxnomad

Yea but it got locked


----------



## blank

MFB said:


> As Woody Allen said, if ya dont feel dirty about it afterward, ya aint doin it right. 😊


The one who adopted, raised, and began a sexual relationship with his daughter?


----------



## MFB

blank said:


> The one who adopted, raised, and began a sexual relationship with his daughter?




Thats the one!
I believe theyrr still married after 25 years!
But he never adopted her. Or had much to do in raising her. Mia Farrow and some german musician did.

Is there another Woody Allen we should know about?


----------



## blank

Guess grooming someone through their developmental years really takes. It'd be less funny and creepy if a different one said it.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> Ok



I read most of the article, interesting, sure. Identity isn't real, and we fuck like lichens, everything is carbon based. SO? Let's start start comparing human sexuality, gender, and behavior to the animal and plant kingdoms and were opening a whole nother can of worms...cats eat their young...ducks rape each other, should we?


----------



## Maxnomad

Open the can!
Are you acting like a dyck rn? If not, why?


----------



## Maxnomad

Hah. Duck


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Maxnomad said:


> Open the can!
> Are you acting like a dyck rn? If not, why?



Your so weird, I don't get you. You just keep beating around the bush with topics, citing obscure political science references and not really expressing how you feel about anything, being all mystical and shit. You still wont even admit to what you jack off too, which is fine, thats personal.

Nutting to Brendan Fraser and the Mummy whatever? Come on!!??


----------



## Maxnomad




----------



## MFB

Whats interesting to me is the psychology behind why we are into what we are into. Theres usually a reason if ya dig a bit. The things that happen to us manifesting themselves in our sexuality seems endless.

For example, for me;
I never knew my biological mama. The woman who adopted me was, simply put, not a very good mother. This resulted in some fun mommy issues and I still go through phases when Im really into mommy porn. If a girl calls me 'good boy' I absolutely melt.

Like a lot of us, my first sexual experiences were being molested by a male family member. Ive never been attracted to men, or even remotely bi curious; however the result of my first sexual experiences being w a man caused me to fuse a penis on to what I was attracted to, which was the female body. At a young age, I didnt really know what a woman had down yonder, so in leui of that, when I was young I mentally placed a penis on women I thought were pretty, and was attracted to that model.
I got older and learned about anatomy, but somewhere in my late teens/early 20s that seed of attraction came about in the form of me watching a lot of transexual porn. It was confusing, and there was a bit of shame attached bc I knew I was straight, but it was still hot.
Nonetheless, porn was a safe way for me to explore some early childhood sexual traumas.
Eventually I figured out the why's after understanding and admitting some things to myself. And now I like what I like wo consideration of much else. (so long as its all consensual)

Being young was a bitch emotionally.

Anyhow. These are two obvious examples. But even very subtle things in our childhood can affect our sexual proclivities in a not so subtle way.

Bro D, and insight into why ya wanna be smothered by a huge ass? 😊


----------



## BradKajukenbo

I think I was 13 and was having a few friends stay over. My dad and I went to the video store to rent a few movies. I don't remember how the subject was brought about but when we left the video store, he had rented a video for me and my friends. "Don't tell you mom".

The video was called Debbie Does Dallas. I'd never seen porn before that. Back in the early 90s there was no internet. One of my friends every now and then would grab one of his dads Playboy's. 

When my son KC started the 8th grade, the school issued him a Tablet. At the end of the first week of school, I had to go and talk to his teacher. I was always under the impression that porn online costs money. The teacher seemed concerned about him looking at porn. I was concerned about how much it was going to cost me because in the first week, KC looked at A LOT of porn. The teacher told me that the majority of porn online was free. So I asked the teacher what the problem was. I ended up getting KC his own tablet and told him to do his business in his room or the bathroom. 

Porn doesn't do it for me. I'm not saying I haven't looked, I just don't find it much of a turn on watching two people bumping uglies on tv. Maybe if I had the internet when I was 13-14 the story would be different.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Whats interesting to me is the psychology behind why we are into what we are into. Theres usually a reason if ya dig a bit. The things that happen to us manifesting themselves in our sexuality seems endless.
> 
> For example, for me;
> I never knew my biological mama. The woman who adopted me was, simply put, not a very good mother. This resulted in some fun mommy issues and I still go through phases when Im really into mommy porn. If a girl calls me 'good boy' I absolutely melt.
> 
> Like a lot of us, my first sexual experiences were being molested by a male family member. Ive never been attracted to men, or even remotely bi curious; however the result of my first sexual experiences being w a man caused me to fuse a penis on to what I was attracted to, which was the female body. At a young age, I didnt really know what a woman had down yonder, so in leui of that, when I was young I mentally placed a penis on women I thought were pretty, and was attracted to that model.
> I got older and learned about anatomy, but somewhere in my late teens/early 20s that seed of attraction came about in the form of me watching a lot of transexual porn. It was confusing, and there was a bit of shame attached bc I knew I was straight, but it was still hot.
> Nonetheless, porn was a safe way for me to explore some early childhood sexual traumas.
> Eventually I figured out the why's after understanding and admitting some things to myself. And now I like what I like wo consideration of much else. (so long as its all consensual)
> 
> Being young was a bitch emotionally.
> 
> Anyhow. These are two obvious examples. But even very subtle things in our childhood can affect our sexual proclivities in a not so subtle way.
> 
> Bro D, and insight into why ya wanna be smothered by a huge ass? 😊



Yeah....so my grandpa liked to touch my penis too!! Let's be friends @MFB!

Dude, I have no idea why I want to be smothered by a giant ass, but I know for fact I'm not alone on that venture. I would cite some examples but I don't really want to stir this pot any further at the moment.


----------



## Coywolf

Lmfao y'all are funny, I'm like this close to posted all of myfetished, lol, not sure I'm ready for that level of sharing on StP yet, lol

Maybe more whiskey....


----------



## MFB

Brodiesel710 said:


> Yeah....so my grandpa liked to touch my penis too!! Let's be friends @MFB!
> 
> Dude, I have no idea why I want to be smothered by a giant ass, but I know for fact I'm not alone on that venture. I would cite some examples but I don't really want to stir this pot any further at the moment.




O jeez, could you imagine the question 'how did you guys become friends?'
'well, we bonded over both of us having wiener touching grand pappies'😂

And word dood, I'd totally let a giant ass smother me. Asphyxiation is the bees knees! If ya time that first gasp of air right w climax it can insanely intense.


----------

